# EDC Plus / IS X60L3 Triple LED P60 Dropin ( High CRI / Neutral White )



## neutralwhite (Jan 29, 2013)

do any modders have this drop in already ?.

also does one LED just give like 150 lumens if it was just on its own ?.
then there is a better reason to maybe have 3 right?.

thanks kindly...



*EDCPlus/IS X60L3 Triple LED P60 Dropin (High CRI/Neutral White)*

*$74.99*

_EDCPlus and Illumination Supply have teamed up to bring you the X60L3, a triple LED dropin that is low on cost, but doesn't skip on an ounce of quality! The dropin was designed with the user in mind, and comes in a diffusor/head tool case, and even an AR lens to maximize the output from the dropin. Unlike competing dropins, the X60L3 has been tested in an integrating sphere and is compliant to the ANSI FL-1 test. The LEDs - 3 Nichia NVSL219AT-H1 , are being driven at 2A, and puts out an extremely efficient 465 High CRI lumens rare in such a small package. This is achieved by our custom LED board and full copper unibody construction. For eelctrical conductivity and appearance, we have also silver plated the copper._
_*Introductory Pricing! *Use the coupon code: *X60L315* to get 15% off from now till the end of January! (While supplies last)

*Specs:*_
_
_

_Powered by 3x Nichia NVSL219AT-H1 High CRI (92) 4500K (Neutral White)_
_Modes: 3 Mode (High, Medium, Low)_
_Current: 2A +/- 100mA_
_Input Voltage: 3-6v_
_Supported Cells: 1x18650/17670 Li-ion cells or 2x CR123 Primary Lithium cells. Do NOT use 2x RCR123/16340 Cells._
_Dimensions--Length: 29mm (40mm with spring), Weight: 38g (1.3 oz)_
_Compatible with: SureFire P, C, Z,_

_*Features:*_


_Pure Copper with real silver electroplating for superior thermal and electrical conductivity_
_Triple XP-G2 Optic with up to 90% optical efficiency._
_Reverse polarity input protection_
_Over-discharge protection ~2.75v (applies only to High and Medium modes)_
_Gold-plated spring_
_Linear current regulated. No PWM._
_Thermally potted driver_
_*Includes:*_


_X60L3 Drop-in module_
_60DC (case, removal tool and wand)_
_28.5 x 2.9mm AR glass lens_
_This Dropin is OUT OF STOCK, eta 6 weeks.

_https://illuminationsupply.com/edcp...d-p60-dropin-high-crineutral-white-p-320.html


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 29, 2013)

It was only announced today, with a 6 week lead time. No one has one yet.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 29, 2013)

hi blimey, ok, thanks, lol.
thought I was way behind..
btw,..if there was just one of those LED's in a flashlight would they already give over 400Lumens, or does it all matter on the driver?.
i thought because its 3, the LED output must be like 150L each.
thanks.




mvyrmnd said:


> It was only announced today, with a 6 week lead time. No one has one yet.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, the outputs would be 150 each. A single 219 would have to be driven extremely hard to get to 450 lumens.

By having 3 emitters at a lower current you get efficiency gains - you'd need to drive a single LED with more than 3 times the current to get to the same output.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks for that.
appreciated. 



mvyrmnd said:


> Yes, the outputs would be 150 each. A single 219 would have to be driven extremely hard to get to 450 lumens.
> 
> By having 3 emitters at a lower current you get efficiency gains - you'd need to drive a single LED with more than 3 times the current to get to the same output.


----------



## S1LVA (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like you copied the text from the webpage before it was finished being created. Craig just announced over on the MP that the drop-ins are in stock.

S1LVA


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 29, 2013)

I've got one of these on the way! Will report back with impressions whenever I get it


----------



## twl (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody know if these EDC+ drop-ins will fit in a Malkoff or Elzetta host?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 30, 2013)

How is the fit of these in Surefire 6P hosts? Not really heard anybody mention it yet. I like the way Malkoff designed his with a small bezel gap to elimenate any electrical contact issues. I would hope this new module has the same fit.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 30, 2013)

would a solarforce host come with a window?, seeing as the drop in is not the actual window.
does the drop in come with a window AR Lens?. *Includes:*

X60L3 Drop-in module
60DC (case, removal tool and wand)
28.5 x 2.9mm AR glass lens


thanks.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 30, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> would a solarforce host come with a window?, seeing as the drop in is not the actual window.
> does the drop in come with a window AR Lens?. *Includes:*
> 
> X60L3 Drop-in module
> ...


Take another look at what you just posted being *included*.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 30, 2013)

All of this is irrelevant. The solarforce host has a glass window. If the dropin comes with an AR window, then SCORE - you get a nice little upgrade.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks, and what happens then now to the solarforce window?.
ok to have two?.
easy to remove the Sforce window or leave it?.



mvyrmnd said:


> All of this is irrelevant. The solarforce host has a glass window. If the dropin comes with an AR window, then SCORE - you get a nice little upgrade.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 30, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> thanks, and what happens then now to the solarforce window?.
> ok to have two?.
> easy to remove the Sforce window or leave it?.



Throw it in the bin / in a box / on ebay / eat it.

It's very easy to remove.


----------



## CM2010 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the lens that comes with it is to big for the solarforce.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 30, 2013)

CM2010 said:


> I think the lens that comes with it is to big for the solarforce.



It's always possible. We'll find out in due course  I'm waiting for mine in the mail.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 30, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> How is the fit of these in Surefire 6P hosts? Not really heard anybody mention it yet. I like the way Malkoff designed his with a small bezel gap to elimenate any electrical contact issues. I would hope this new module has the same fit.



There is a gap like the malkoffs have

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 30, 2013)

what would you maybe suggest ?.
thanks.

no mention of solarforce re compatibility....

_*Specs:*_



Powered by 3x Nichia 219's R5's
Modes: 3 Mode (High, Medium, Low)
Current: 2A +/- 100mA
Input Voltage: 3-6v
Supported Cells: 1x18650/17670 Li-ion cells or 2x CR123 Primary Lithium cells. Do NOT use 2x RCR123/16340 Cells.
Dimensions--Length: 29mm (40mm with spring), Weight: 38g (1.3 oz)
*Compatible with: SureFire P, C, Z,*




CM2010 said:


> I think the lens that comes with it is to big for the solarforce.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info. 




cland72 said:


> There is a gap like the malkoffs have
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norm (Jan 30, 2013)

cland72 said:


> There is a gap like the malkoffs have



I suspect the smaller aperture of the Malkoff is going to obscure part of the beam.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 30, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> what would you maybe suggest ?.
> thanks.
> 
> no mention of solarforce re compatibility....
> ...



csshih has stated on the MP and on other forums that it is perfectly compatible with Solarforce hosts after you install a spring - that you can order for $1 when you buy the dropin.

The size of the extra glass is moot, as the solarforce has it's own window. no big loss if the one the comes with the dropin doesn't fit.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another question. How tight does it fit inside a Surefire host? Is it tight enough a fit to not require any foil or copper tape wrapping?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 30, 2013)

What's with all the newbie questions? It's a P60/D26 drop-in, it fits lights that accept a P60/D26 drop-ins, not to mention it's quite well documented. Also the previous release with the CREE emitters (uses the same housing) has already been tested and shown in a number of hosts. 

As is standard practice with Solarforce you can wrap a standard module on tinfoil, copper tape, or use the spring method; generally it appears wrapping is the preferred approach.




kyhunter1 said:


> Another question. How tight does it fit inside a Surefire host? Is it tight enough a fit to not require any foil or copper tape wrapping?


No.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not a newbie to P60 modules. Ive owned dozens of them over the years. Im just trying to decide if I want to purchase this one or not. Since my favorite hosts are Surefire 6P/9P's, they are the ones my questions were directed at. I would hope this module would fit snug in the throat of the Surefire host and not have any extra room for wrapping the way that Oveready triples fit. 





StandardBattery said:


> What's with all the newbie questions? It's a P60/D26 drop-in, it fits lights that accept a P60/D26 drop-ins, not to mention it's quite well documented. Also the previous release with the CREE emitters (uses the same housing) has already been tested and shown in a number of hosts.
> 
> As is standard practice with Solarforce you can wrap a standard module on tinfoil, copper tape, or use the spring method; generally it appears wrapping is the preferred approach.
> 
> ...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 30, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> Im not a newbie to P60 modules. Ive owned dozens of them over the years. Im just trying to decide if I want to purchase this one or not. Since my favorite hosts are Surefire 6P/9P's, they are the ones my questions were directed at. I would hope this module would fit snug in the throat of the Surefire host and not have any extra room for wrapping the way that Oveready triples fit.


I was not refering to you or anyone specifically... your previous post to mine was entered while I was entering my post so I edited my post to answer your question. In general though this thread has what seems like newbie questions (does not mean anyone is a newbie), and questions that have all been answered in the other threads. I just got a little frustrated I guess.


----------



## bodhran (Jan 31, 2013)

Processed through local sort facility. Should be here today or tomorrow at the latest. Looking foreward to this one.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 31, 2013)

.....


----------



## cland72 (Jan 31, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> Another question. How tight does it fit inside a Surefire host? Is it tight enough a fit to not require any foil or copper tape wrapping?



I think it fits very well, I didn't bother wrapping mine. However, I'm sure you could fit one or two layers of cooper tape if you were inclined.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I caved and bought one. It's hard to pass up a premium Nichia 219 triple for less than $66 shipped. From what you all are saying, it looks like it will be a nice fit.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 31, 2013)

By taking a day to figure out which host to drop it into, I missed the boat.
Hopefully they'll be making more of these.


----------



## bodhran (Jan 31, 2013)

I have mine in my bored. Burnt Bronze Cerakote, Surefire M2. Works great but a black retaining ring would be nice. Now to wait for darkness.


----------



## LEDburn (Jan 31, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> I was not refering to you or anyone specifically... your previous post to mine was entered while I was entering my post so I edited my post to answer your question. In general though this thread has what seems like newbie questions (does not mean anyone is a newbie), and questions that have all been answered in the other threads. I just got a little frustrated I guess.



I feel your frustration. There's someone in particular that this applies to but I wont mention names.
The non stop posting of questions which other people (who weren't too lazy) managed to find out on their own is what really annoys me. 

There's a difference between simply not grasping the theory and not even trying to. For the most part I believe laziness plays a role but I am beginning to rethink my assumptions. Perhaps stupidity


----------



## jorn (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the x60l. I know i cant resist a x60l3. 
The ar coated lense that came with my x60l fits my solarforce just fine.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got mine today and it's a very nice drop in. A keeper for sure. Excellent beam and neutral tint perfection. What you get for the price is just phenominal. Mine will see heavy use.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 4, 2013)

Pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe even a few beam shots!  I wonder what the run times are going to be like. What setup will you use the triple in?


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd use this in my 6P Defender which came with a clicky tailcap switch, since this is a 3 mode drop-in.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 4, 2013)

Does it get warm on high? Are you using 2 primary CR 123A's? Or an 18650?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 4, 2013)

flashlight chronic said:


> Pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!




My setup:

http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/...FF818E1-2682-000003B372EDA9B7_zps267b4c55.jpg


Whitewall beamshot:

http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/...B26EED2-2682-000003B36CA2D5AF_zps2cadf360.jpg



Color reference shot:

http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/...EF8C9B9-2682-000003B386FA199E_zps90c4c2c7.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks! Nice white tint w/ a smooth beam profile. I like it very much. Now the long wait for it to come back in stock.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 5, 2013)

I have some other lights for sale so I can purchase this drop-in and a host for it. I have a L3 L10 with the Nichia 219 and I love tint and color rendering. The thought of having that multiplied times three and always coming on in high would be so nice. Thanks for the pics. The beam profile looks very nice.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 6, 2013)

I've got the 4500K edition, nice tint but mine doesn't seem to get above medium output level on two different AW 17670's in a SF C2 host. I realize it's a flood with the triple LED config but other warm tint floody lights/modules like a Nailbender XM-L2, a Malkoff M91W and an XM-L Quark all blow it out of the water. I get two apparently equal levels on the EDC Plus, which I sure hope are medium, and then low as I click through.

I tried an 18650 in a Solarforce host but it doesn't light, must need foil or something to make contact.

Does my EDC Plus X60L3 perhaps draw too much current on high for a 17670?. I've tried the two batteries fresh off the charger which power the modules above just fine. Do I need to copper tape the module for lower electrical resistance? 

Anyway, I'm going to try some other host combos and see if I can get the module into high mode. 
____________________

A little later: I put the X30L3 into another supposedly identical SF C2 with a Z48 tailcap and now I have all three levels. The other lights named above still appear brighter but at least the EDC Plus module is in the ballpark.

Remember a few years ago with the high draw incans how you had to be careful what tail switch you used due to the amperage? Maybe we've come full circle with the high power LED's. Let me rummage around and find an original C2 tailcap to try next.

I can see what looks like a little voltage lag on the high level after a few seconds, still not sure if I'm getting full output.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 6, 2013)

That behavior sounds very odd. 2 amps current draw is very conservative and should be well within the limits of any lico cells. Especially with AW's. Ive fired up lights with much higher current draws with AW 17670's with no problems. The only other issues I can think of that may cause your condition may be cells that are not fully charged or older and do not charge up to full capacity. 



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I've got the 4500K edition, nice tint but mine doesn't seem to get above medium output level on two different AW 17670's in a SF C2 host. I realize it's a flood with the triple LED config but other warm tint floody lights/modules like a Nailbender XM-L2, a Malkoff M91W and an XM-L Quark all blow it out of the water. I get two apparently equal levels on the EDC Plus, which I sure hope are medium, and then low as I click through.
> 
> I tried an 18650 in a Solarforce host but it doesn't light, must need foil or something to make contact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 6, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> That behavior sounds very odd. 2 amps current draw is very conservative and should be well within the limits of any lico cells. Especially with AW's. Ive fired up lights with much higher current draws with AW 17670's with no problems. The only other issues I can think of that may cause your condition may be cells that are not fully charged or older and do not charge up to full capacity.



I have indeed had the cells for a while but they seem to power up the other modules to full brightness with no problem. You can see the X60L3 flicker visibly when you actuate the Z48 tailcaps in both C3's.

Just tried the X60L3 in a SF 6P with a McClicky tailcap mod, it seems to work better than in the C2's. Perhaps the resistance in the Z48's is just enough to drop the voltage at full throttle on the current and mess with the regulation. And maybe the brighter looking dropins are more efficient out the front with the large reflectors.

Anybody else running this new module on a 17670?


----------



## Norm (Feb 6, 2013)

twl said:


> Anybody know if these EDC+ drop-ins will fit in a Malkoff or Elzetta host?


The retaining ring of the Malkoff is just slightly too tight (fits but would be difficult to remove, could be filed out slightly), the optic is slightly obscured.

Looks like it could be done but far from ideal.

I now have both the 219 and the cool dropin, really liking them both, the 219 for its hi CRI and the cool white for the amazing amount of light it puts out.

Norm


----------



## Gen1three (Feb 7, 2013)

jorn said:


> Love the x60l. I know i cant resist a x60l3.
> The ar coated lense that came with my x60l fits my solarforce just fine.



Unfortunately my AR coated lens doesn't fit in my Solarforce L2P. This is due mainly to the fact that the lens is thicker than the stock one, and the bezel won't screw down all the way. It is still usable in this fashion, but I decided to stick with the stock lens for now. Here is a pic of the 2 lenses side by side for comparison. The smaller stock Solarforce L2P lens is on the left, the lens that was included with my Nichia triple is on the right. Overall, I am very satisfied with this dropin.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 7, 2013)

That lense is for a Surefire light. Bought a few of them from EDC+ for my lights.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 7, 2013)

Norm said:


> I now have both the 219 and the cool dropin, really liking them both, the 219 for its hi CRI and the cool white for the amazing amount of light it puts out.



The tint on the 4500K version is great to my eye. I notice the note in the product listing about 2.75 volt discharge protection which is very close to the 3 volt minimum for operation. I'm starting to think that my X60L3 needs close to 4 volts to get maximum output, below that high mode drops off rapidly.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine arrived today: with a liberal application of copper tape and a minor modification to the grommet under the lens it's working wonderfully without a spring and with the AR window in my L2T


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 8, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I'm starting to think that my X60L3 needs close to 4 volts to get maximum output, below that high mode drops off rapidly.



I've now tried four AW 17670's, the X60L3 runs on high for about five minutes or less, depending on the battery and then ramps down and runs for a long time in medium. As mentioned, other brighter P60 modules both single and multi-mode run in high much longer with the same batteries and hosts so this is disappointing. The batteries are used but fresh off the charger.

The spec sheet says .8 hours (48 minutes) on high with a 17670 but this is to 10% brightness according to the double asterisk note. Since my X60L3 ramps down so soon, it probably runs a lot longer than 48 minutes before getting to 10%.

It's a nice module on low and medium and probably runs OK on two primaries but if it won't work well with rechargeables I guess I could toss it in one of the cars or something. 

I do like the really low, almost moonlight, setting for unobtrusive night navigation in the wide flood beam. The level looks lower than 9 lumens to me, whatever it is I am happy with it.

Is everyone else using 18650's or primaries with this unit?


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Feb 8, 2013)

If I put this in a C2 do I need to change the head out? I've heard that the stock C2 bezel isn't great with a lot of heat...


----------



## cland72 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think the M2 (shock isolated bezel) is the one with heat management issues but I could be wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Feb 9, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> If I put this in a C2 do I need to change the head out? I've heard that the stock C2 bezel isn't great with a lot of heat...



Working well here.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Feb 9, 2013)

cland72 said:


> I think the M2 (shock isolated bezel) is the one with heat management issues but I could be wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, yes. I think that's exactly what I'm confusing it with.


----------



## N/Apower (Feb 9, 2013)

What temperature is the cool r5 product?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 9, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I've now tried four AW 17670's, the X60L3 runs on high for about five minutes or less, depending on the battery and then ramps down and runs for a long time in medium. As mentioned, other brighter P60 modules both single and multi-mode run in high much longer with the same batteries and hosts so this is disappointing. The batteries are used but fresh off the charger.
> 
> The spec sheet says .8 hours (48 minutes) on high with a 17670 but this is to 10% brightness according to the double asterisk note. Since my X60L3 ramps down so soon, it probably runs a lot longer than 48 minutes before getting to 10%.
> 
> ...



I am glad you are reporting this. It is common that lights with a wide voltage will not regulate well with a single li-ion. That is disappointing for a lot of us because that is the desired setup for many including myself. I am actually surprised that there are still so many who use 2xCR123 primaries with the high quality protected 18650 batteries out there. I wanted this drop-in because of the high output with high CRI. Now that I know it would be mostly medium output I guess I will have to wait for one to show up that is optimized to be used with 1 li-ion battery and completely regulates on that setup.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 9, 2013)

No regulation problems on mine on a single AW 2600 mah 18650. I never ran the cell all the way down, but at least 40 minutes or so before charging. No percieved loss in brightness or any noticed effects on any of the three modes. Maybe it's the lower capacity of the 17670's combined with voltage sag that's causing the short regulation problems.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 9, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> No regulation problems on mine on a single AW 2600 mah 18650. I never ran the cell all the way down, but at least 40 minutes or so before charging. No percieved loss in brightness or any noticed effects on any of the three modes. Maybe it's the lower capacity of the 17670's combined with voltage sag that's causing the short regulation problems.



Me neither on a AW 2900 mAh. Runs perfectly.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am glad you are reporting this. It is common that lights with a wide voltage will not regulate well with a single li-ion. That is disappointing for a lot of us because that is the desired setup for many including myself. I am actually surprised that there are still so many who use 2xCR123 primaries with the high quality protected 18650 batteries out there. I wanted this drop-in because of the high output with high CRI. Now that I know it would be mostly medium output I guess I will have to wait for one to show up that is optimized to be used with 1 li-ion battery and completely regulates on that setup.





kyhunter1 said:


> No regulation problems on mine on a single AW 2600 mah 18650. I never ran the cell all the way down, but at least 40 minutes or so before charging. No percieved loss in brightness or any noticed effects on any of the three modes. Maybe it's the lower capacity of the 17670's combined with voltage sag that's causing the short regulation problems.





mvyrmnd said:


> Me neither on a AW 2900 mAh. Runs perfectly.



Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it.

My 17670's are perhaps indeed too long in the tooth for this high current draw module. I don't have any bored lights but I have several SF C2 and 6P hosts and I like to use rechargeables for other bright power thirsty modules like Malkoff's and Nailbender's. Almost all of the other P60 dropins I have will work fine on a 17670 and I can use a couple of CR123A's as a backup if the power is out for a while or I don't have my charger with me. I like the single rechargeable cell approach for safety whenever possible.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Sanyo 16650 4.3v cell? The 16650 is supposed to have more juice (2100mAh) than the 17670. The downside is the Sanyo UR16650ZT is 4.3v.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 15, 2013)

Just tried this dropin on two 3 volt Tenergy LiFePO4 RCR123A's, it runs fine with all three levels. There is a caution in very fine print on the included X60L3 spec sheet that warns against running full time on '2XCR123's' due to heat, the light does get hot fast on high in a SF 6P host with the two cell configuration. There is also a caution against using two RCR's but the lower voltage LiFePO4's seem to work well in most lights that take CR123A's.

I should probably get a host that takes a single 18650, the two cell setup is indeed a little too hot for my tastes and the 17670's that I have don't seem to put out enough juice to fully power the X60L3.

I just know that if I have a light that is not thermally stable, someday I'll drop it somewhere it can't be easily accessed and then have to decide whether to try to fish it out or run for cover and call the fire department. :thinking:


----------



## kukkurovaca (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm using mine in an L2m with an IMR 18350. I added copper tape to my order from Illumination Supply, and that was sufficient for it to fit well in the L2m; didn't need an additional spring. So far as I can tell, the modes work normally on 1x18350 (or, at least, the same as on 2xCR123, as far as I can eyeball it).

This almost the platonic ideal of a P60 dropin for me. Ideally, I would prefer a somewhat lower medium, and l>m>h modes, but otherwise it's wonderful.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## kukkurovaca (Feb 16, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:



Thanks!

Here's a gratuitous photo:





(Hopefully that's sized/formatted correctly.)


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks good. Thank you for the photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machete God (Feb 18, 2013)

twl said:


> Anybody know if these EDC+ drop-ins will fit in a Malkoff or Elzetta host?





Norm said:


> The retaining ring of the Malkoff is just slightly too tight (fits but would be difficult to remove, could be filed out slightly), the optic is slightly obscured.
> 
> Looks like it could be done but far from ideal.


It is not optimal, but it works in an MD2 host.

I couldn't get the hi-lo ring to fit the X60L3 NW, but discovered that I didn't need the ring. The glass window isn't needed either, because the drop-in already has an optic protecting the emitters (if you insist on putting in a lens, use something with a bigger diameter, because the standard MD2 lens will sit directly on the surface of the optic and possibly end up scratching it if there is any debris on either the glass or optic. However, I did need the rubber gasket (if you purchase a Malkoff lens kit for the MD2, you get a glass lens and a rubber gasket) to lift the drop-in the millimetre or so required to make contact with the body of the MD2. 

Despite the lack of retaining/hi-lo ring, the MD2 with X60L3 turned on reliably with no flickering running off a 2600mAh AW 18650 cell. Repeated smacks to the palm did not result in flickering or the light changing modes.







The only drawback I can see from running it in the MD2: the optic is slightly obscured.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 18, 2013)

What does the beam pattern of the triple look like in the Malkoff host?


----------



## Machete God (Feb 18, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> What does the beam pattern of the triple look like in the Malkoff host?


Oops, forgot to check out the beam pattern. I didn't plan on running it in the MD2, because I like my MD2s with a hi-lo ring  

I had popped in the X60L3 to see if it worked with a hi-lo ring, found that I couldn't fit the ring but could use the drop-in anyway, clicked it on and off a few times and did the palm-slapping test to check the reliability of the negative connection, then swapped it back out into the SF Z2 host it came from.

I will check again later when it is dark over here, and perhaps take a beam shot or two.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you. Just curious, as the Malkoff head looks like it puts some limits on the beam output of that triple.


----------



## Norm (Feb 18, 2013)

Machete God said:


> Despite the lack of retaining/hi-lo ring, the MD2 with X60L3 turned on reliably with no flickering running off a 2600mAh AW 18650 cell.



The standard aluminium ring looks lit it could be made to work, by increasing the size of the hole a hair.

Norm


----------



## cland72 (Feb 18, 2013)

So, has anyone done a runtime test on this bad boy yet? I can read tail cap current but wondering about a real world run time graph 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chouster (Feb 21, 2013)

I made some indoor beamshots, you can find them here.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Feb 22, 2013)

chouster said:


> I made some indoor beamshots, you can find them here.



Great shots! Thanks! 

I noticed the orange spot in the beam on mine is becoming more pronounced... still fine except when white wall hunting right now. Hoping it does not get to the point where I notice it outdoors.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice beam shots. Thank you for sharing them. :kewlpics:


----------



## chouster (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Now I've got some outdoor shots for you. click


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice outdoor shots. Easy to see the tint differences with the different drop-ins. The thing I noticed about the wand/diffuser, is it is easier to see where it is when lit up. From a distance, it looks like a beacon or light house. It does not necessarily spread out light over an area (localized where you are at), but does make you an easy target to find and locate. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## rjking (Mar 10, 2013)

A few more sleep.


----------



## rjking (Mar 14, 2013)

Any news yet Craig?


----------



## Stereodude (Mar 15, 2013)

Will this drop-in work in a Dereelight CL1H V3 host?

How regulated is it on a 18650? I didn't see any information on what voltage level it's no longer in regulation (unless it has a buck boost circuit).


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 29, 2013)

This drop-in is just plain awesome! The tint, color rendering, and beam pattern are so useful. Not only that, but this thing is very bright. I will love using this everyday. This is probably the most useful multipurpose beam pattern I have seen. I will be purchasing another for use on my duty belt. I have more to say but I had to get the news out there that I am a very satisfied customer with this drop-in. FYI I am running this in a Solarforce L2N host with a single 18650.


----------



## veedo (Apr 1, 2013)

how is the beam pattern? mostly flood I assume? I have one coming this week, interested to check out the nichia.


----------



## jkid1911 (Apr 1, 2013)

veedo said:


> how is the beam pattern? mostly flood I assume? I have one coming this week, interested to check out the nichia.



Ha, you weren't kidding about getting the dropin . Anyway, mostly flood but in a way that still provides plenty of throw too. Lights up almost an acre or property easily ..!!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Apr 2, 2013)

veedo said:


> how is the beam pattern? mostly flood I assume? I have one coming this week, interested to check out the nichia.



I would say that the useful throw range is similar to a P60 orange peel reflector with XP-G. However, the beam seems floody because the combined hotspot of the 3 optics produces one huge hotspot. This really is a wall of light. It would be well called a room sweeper.


----------



## veedo (Apr 2, 2013)

ha! yea I figured what the hell. I don't have any nichia lights, the triple seemed like a good option, and I was about to take a pretty good loss on the host, so I figured why not.


----------



## veedo (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I got it installed tonight and am trying it out at work now. Its definitely a flooder. Nice color, and build quality is great, but the beam isn't useful for me at work. I'm betting it would be awesome using it in the woods though. I think my favorite light is my xpg2 at 1.7a. Perfect mix of spot and flood IMO, but different lights for different needs. This is my first light with no reflector also.


----------



## BenChiew (May 27, 2013)

Are these still available? I don't seem to see it being offered anymore.


----------



## Norm (May 27, 2013)

Norm said:


> The standard aluminium ring looks lit it could be made to work, by increasing the size of the hole a hair.
> 
> Norm



I had forgotten about this thread, my triple completed.





​Norm


----------



## BenChiew (May 27, 2013)

Norm said:


> I had forgotten about this thread, my triple completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Norm. Did you use the rubber gasket between the bezel front and your drop in?


----------



## yoyoman (May 27, 2013)

^EDCPlus is sold out and only the Nichia is backordered.


----------



## BenChiew (May 28, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> ^EDCPlus is sold out and only the Nichia is backordered.



Is there a posting that states that?


----------



## jamie.91 (May 28, 2013)

Love the pics! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## yoyoman (May 28, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Is there a posting that states that?



From the Nichia 219 drop in page: "4/26/2013 -- *SOLD OUT and Backordered! ETA: 6 weeks." 

*From the XP-G2 drip in page: "3/27/2012 -- *SOLD OUT*. Please no backorders, as the ETA for the next batch is unknown at this time."

Edit: Was just in the Market Place and I'm not sure these quotes from EDCPlus site are correct.


----------



## BenChiew (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the status.


----------



## yoyoman (May 28, 2013)

See my edit. The discussion in the Market Place wasn't so upbeat.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 28, 2013)

The Nichia 219 dropin is in stock as of 6.20.2013!


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 28, 2013)

The Nichia 219 triple dropin is in stock.


----------



## jkid1911 (Jun 28, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> From the XP-G2 drip in page: "3/27/2012 -- *SOLD OUT*. Please no backorders, as the ETA for the next batch is unknown at this time."



This information is accurate. To the best of my knowledge, difficulty obtaining perfectly matched LED's for use in the XPG2 Triple as well as the extra process involved in creating this combination effectively has delayed (indefinitely?) the manufacturing of this dropin in either the Neutral(690L) or Cool White(720L).


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, but the Nichia 219 triple is back in stock.

The XP-G2 triple is still out of stock.


----------



## BuDn3kkID (May 20, 2014)

Any idea when IS or EDC+ will be doing another run of this? Their post over at CPFmarketplace, EDC+ posted on March 16th that then have another run of triples coming, but no ETA or follow-up after that. Anyone?

Cheers!
Edmund


----------



## Illum (Jul 14, 2014)

It has all but disappeared from radar, csshih's illuminationsupply.com no longer indexes it, neither does the EDC+ website. 
The last I heard from EDC+ was back in 2013... my guess was the run ended with no decision to run again.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope the do another run for you guys. It's my favorite drop-in, just a massive wall of Nichia 219 goodness.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jul 15, 2014)

These are definitely very nice drop ins. They are put together very well and high quality. I have been patiently waiting.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 7, 2015)

Bumping this thread as looking for a muti mode P60 without the feared and hated (justifiably so) PWM.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 7, 2015)

Check out the site. There were a few in stock.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Apr 7, 2015)

The updated modules look very nice. Cant beat the price at $60.00 for the quality you get.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 8, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> Check out the site. There were a few in stock.



Yea I know! Thinking about THE XP-G neutral tint. Still I know each of the 3 LEDs must be run lower however is it really better than a XP-L at higher levels. Also has anyone tried running this using 1xCR123 or any other configuration. I really want to run it in the L2M using 1x1860 when it finally gets from china. Dang I could walk to China faster. One person said it fit their Solarforce the other said they had to change out the glass or something (not really sure what that's all about). They do look well made but for the money I can get an entire flashlight so kinda want to make the right pick.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 8, 2015)

I have the original run in cool and one of the newer ones in neutral... both are great drop-ins! The newer ones have really nice looking retainers... metal bezel-like ring instead of a white plastic ring.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Apr 11, 2015)

Picked up the warm tint R3 from them a couple of weeks ago. Very nice build quality. Came w/ a UCL lens. The plastic container it came in is a diffuser/bezel removal tool/18650 holder. Got a free McClicky switch as part of the deal, but limited to stock on hand. Couldn't pass that up!


----------



## kukkurovaca (Apr 11, 2015)

I have one of the original Nichia ones and one of the new XPG ones in neutral. Both are favorites, and that diffuser container is super handy; I use it all the time.

One weird quirk about the new one is that I think the timing on the mode switching must be a little different, because I can comfortably use the older model in a twisty (w/an Oveready ZRS tailcap) but with the new dropin, a get very inconsistent mode change behavior if I try to use the same host configuration. It works fine with a regular clicky switch, though.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 4, 2015)

Once again bumping this thread as again in the market for another drop-in. Are the electronics potted in case the drop-in should.....drop.


----------



## Rat6P (Dec 2, 2015)

Does anyone have any outdoor comparison shots of this drop in or the xpg2 versions?

How are the users travelling after being out there for a while?


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a single LED version. I use it regularly and use it when I take long walks. I really like these drop ins. They are pretty powerful and dissipate heat well. I like the Current Controlled linear drivers as well. No PWM. I have one in a Solarforce L2, and one in a bored Surefire 6P. Long run times using an 18650 cell.
These drop ins are a bargain.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 6, 2015)

Rat6P said:


> Does anyone have any outdoor comparison shots of this drop in or the xpg2 versions?
> 
> How are the users travelling after being out there for a while?


I picked up the xpg2 (warm) a while back. It's a great upgrade. I have it in my bored out 6P w/ a McClicky switch. Solid build and output w/ an unbelievable price for a triple. I'm surprised that the warm sold out before the neutral tinted version, unless they only made a few of them. I'm also surprised the other versions are still in stock.


----------

